# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  gwt یا jquery مساله این است ؟

## هانی هاشمی

سلام

مزایا و معایب gwt نسبت به jquery چیه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
من درباره jquery اطلاعات چندانی ندارم. ولی درباره GWT می توانید در لینک زیر اطلاعات خوبی بدست بیاورید.
http://saeedzarinfam.blogspot.com/search/label/GWT

----------


## bamdadd

مزیت های زیادی وجود داره
Jquery بر اساس جاوا اسکریپت است ولی GWT بر اساس جاوا است و تنها خروجی جی دبلیو تی جاوا اسکریپت است. 
می تونی اینجا بیشتر راجع به جی دبلیو تی بخونی
http://www.irangwt.co.cc/
سوالی بود بپرس در خدمتم

----------


## silentrise

سلام
GWT  یهapplication generator  که برنامه جاوا رو کامپایل میکنه به web application با تمام HTML, CSS ,JavaScript در حالی که jQuery  یهJavaScript library هست!
فکر کنم مزایا و معایب رو بتونین تشخیص بدین الان
راستی GWT   فریم ورک نیست!! >> http://www.irangwt.co.cc
اطلاعات بیشتر 
باسپاس

----------


## gigil_Question

سلام



> Jquery بر اساس جاوا اسکریپت است ولی GWT بر اساس جاوا است و تنها خروجی جی دبلیو تی جاوا اسکریپت است.


اگه من درست متوجه شده باشم GWT یه چیزیه مثل ASP که بر پایه جاوا کار میکنه و خروجیش html و javascrit هست
درسته ؟

----------


## gigil_Question

واقعا چقدر فعال !!!

----------


## behrooj

پیشنهاد می‌کنم این رو مطالعه کنید که در مورد این مقایسه مطالب جالبی نوشته.
بحث مشابهی هم در خود وب‌گاه jQuery موجوده.

یه موضوعه جالبه دیگه هم هست که jQuery و GWT  با هم ترکیب هم شدن:
* GWT Query 
* و یا یه ایده‌ی ساده برای ترکیب native این موضوع.

----------


## tah_206207

سلام
دوستان اگه من بخوام سایتی رو با زبان جاوا ایخاد کنم که بخشی از اون به صورت ای جکس باشه شما پیشنهاد میدید از کدوم یکی استفاده کنم؟
gwt رو تو کدوم سرورها میشه استفاده کرد؟ منظور اینکه تو ایران هم سرورهایی برای ساپورت از اون وجود داره؟

----------


## codelover

سلام 

میدونم آخرین پست مربوط میشه به یک ماه پیش ولی لازم میدونم به پست آخر پاسخ بدم تا افراد دیگه گمراه نشن




> سلام
> دوستان اگه من بخوام سایتی رو با زبان جاوا ایخاد کنم که بخشی از اون به  صورت ای جکس باشه شما پیشنهاد میدید از کدوم یکی استفاده کنم؟
> gwt رو تو کدوم سرورها میشه استفاده کرد؟ منظور اینکه تو ایران هم سرورهایی برای ساپورت از اون وجود داره؟


سوال اول : GWT کاملا از AJAX پشتیبانی میکنه ، اینکه کدوم رو می خواهید انتخاب کنید بستگی به خودتون داره
سوال دوم :GWT یه SDK هستش که بعد از نصب میتونید تو جاوا برنامتون رو به زبان جاوا بسازید و بعدش این SDK اون کد جاواتون رو تبدیل می کنه به کد جاوا اسکریپت ، جاوااسکریپت هم فقط تو مرورگر اجرا میشه پس به سرور ربطی نداره

----------


## mortezaadi

jQuery فریم ورک جاوا اسکریپته و قدرت خاصی نداره !! بیشتر هم برای بهتر کردن ظاهر صفحات وب استفاده میشه

ولی GWT  یه ابزار فوق العاده قدرتمنده که با کمک جاوا و ارتباط با فریم ورک های دیگه ی جاوا مثل Spring و Hibernate و همچنین Api خود جاوا به یه قول بی شاخ و دم تبدیل میشه!

اصولا مقایسه این دو تا زیاد جالب نیست چون دو ابزار متفاوت اند گرچه بعضی جاها هم پوشانی دارند.

----------

